# االاقسام العامة > المنتخب الوطني - صقور الجديان >  >  حى العرب بورسودان (2) vsالهليل ام درمان (0)

## محمد كمال

*حى العرب بورسودان * الهليل ام درمان
8 مساء بتوقيت السودان 
استاد بورسودان 
دورى سودانى ون المتتاز 
*

----------


## محمد كمال

*عندى تجربة ناجحة فى تغطيس حجر الهليل وحى العرب  اليوم سيفعلها باذن الله قلبى يحدثنى 
*

----------


## عاشقة الكوكب الاحمر

*الله يوفقك يا كميو تغطس حجر الجلافيط
                        	*

----------


## طارق الامين

*يا ريت يعملوها اولاد البحر الاحمر ...
                        	*

----------


## غندور

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سوسو المريخابية
					

الله يوفقك يا كميو تغطس حجر الجلافيط



 
*

----------


## امجد مريخ

*بأذن الله سيقعلها حي العرب +
دعواتكم يا مريخاب
*

----------


## الحارث

*2/0 للعرب ان شاء الله
*

----------


## الصفوى

*شد حيلك يا كيمو لحقن امات طه
*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*يارب ينتصر العرب على الجلافيط يارب
                        	*

----------


## الاستاذ

*الله يدينا الفي مرادنا
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*الله يدينا الفي مرادنا
                        	*

----------


## عاشقة النيل

*يامحمد كمال ماتقصر مع الجماعة الليلة عارفاك بتكجهم كجه قووووووووووووووية
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*ياجماعة قولو يارب انا ماش وجاى اشوفكم وقت المبارة
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*اوف اوف اوف
واحد واحد واحد

(بجرب فى مكرفون الازاعة)
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*خوفى يا ود كمال تكج العرب
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد كمال
					

عندى تجربة ناجحة فى تغطيس حجر الهليل وحى العرب اليوم سيفعلها باذن الله قلبى يحدثنى 



 
وأنا من الشاهدين  يا ود كمال والبقية تقول أأأأأأأأأمين
*

----------


## الصفوى

*ادونا رابط المباراة
*

----------


## جواندي

*سيطرة لحي العرب
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*التحكيم فاشل
                        	*

----------


## m_mamoon

*الله يدينا الفي مرادنا
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*سولي شريف وخميس مارتن ما لاعبين
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*قووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووووون
                        	*

----------


## الصفوى

*قوووووووووووووووووووووون 
العرب
*

----------


## nona

*هووووووي انا جيت الهليل مغلوب 1
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*هليفا المساورة الي الجهة اليسري
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*تامس لحي العرب
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*كامبوس ذاتو ماسور
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*خخخخخخخخخخخ
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*فرصة ضائعة لاولادنا
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*خطأ لصالح حي العرب
                        	*

----------


## nona

*ماشاء الله على حي العرب عيني باردة
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*قارورة والصلاحية المنتهية
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 7 (7 عضو و 0 ضيف) 		 	 	 		 			جواندي, ميدو1, الصفوى, تينا, حسن بشير, m_mamoon, nona+
                        	*

----------


## nona

*هاردلك سادومبا مافي طريقة
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*الجلافيط وكواريك في الزريبة
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*محمد المقدم وهدف أكثر من رائع
                        	*

----------


## nona

*يارررررب الثاني لاولادنا
                        	*

----------


## nona

*تسديدة قوية تضيع لحي العرب
                        	*

----------


## حسن بشير

*يارب السوكرتا يقدرو
يزيدوهم تاني قون
او يقرطو على كده
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة nona
					

ماشاء الله على حي العرب عيني باردة



كجيتي الجلافيط انت ومحمد كمال
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حسن بشير
					

يارب السوكرتا يقدرو
يزيدوهم تاني قون
او يقرطو على كده



الزيادة كويسة
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*حارس 100% ما شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*تماس لاولادنا
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*بركة وتهديفة قوية ضائعة
                        	*

----------


## nona

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جواندي
					

كجيتي الجلافيط انت ومحمد كمال



دا ماالمطلوب اثباته :094:
وانت زعلان مالك ياجواندي
*

----------


## جواندي

*مرتضي حسن ما شاء الله ابداع
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*بركة عباس وتضيع
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*ياشباب نحنا كهربتنا قاطعة 
حي العرب لاعب كيف
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة nona
					

دا ماالمطلوب اثباته :094:
وانت زعلان مالك ياجواندي



  نخزنكم للمبارة الخنام
تخريمة
صحبي كامبوس وشو مختوف
                        	*

----------


## nona

*خلاص الجماعة فقدوا المنطق القووون حارقون
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*الشوط الاول دة ما انتهي
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*الزمن الضائع كم دقيقة
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رياض عباس بخيت
					

ياشباب نحنا كهربتنا قاطعة 
حي العرب لاعب كيف



سيطرة عربواية علي مجريات الشوط الاول
واهداف ضائعة بسبب التسرع
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 7 (7 عضو و 0 ضيف) رياض عباس بخيت, الصفوى, تينا+, حسن بشير, جواندي, m_mamoon, nona
*

----------


## m_mamoon

*يا رب يا مسهل انصر العرباوية
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*سادمبا يضرب حسن جزيرة بنوية امام الحكم
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*الحضور ضعيف من قبل الاعضاء
                        	*

----------


## m_mamoon

*الله يدينا الفي مرادنا
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*والله التحكيم مبالغة ما  يسلموهم الكاس ويريحونا
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة m_mamoon
					

الله يدينا الفي مرادنا



آآآآآآآآمين يا ود المامون
بركة الجمعة الجامعة بركة يجب التاني
                        	*

----------


## nona

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رياض عباس بخيت
					

ياشباب نحنا كهربتنا قاطعة 
حي العرب لاعب كيف



الشوط الاول انتهي حي العرب روعة لعب منظم :41:
وجماعتك لافين ساي مامصدقين القوون  :10_12_5[1]:
انشاء الله لنهاية المبارة يكونوا خارج الشبكة
                        	*

----------


## m_mamoon

*الشوط الاول انتهى؟
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رياض عباس بخيت
					

الحضور ضعيف من قبل الاعضاء



وين في البوست  ولا في الاستاد
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 10 (9 عضو و 1 ضيف) رياض عباس بخيت, محب الزعيم, الصفوى, Ehab M. Ali, حسن يعقوب, جواندي, m_mamoon, nona, صخر 



اووو حبيبنا ايهاب مدني كييييييف
                        	*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*يا صفوة شوفو مهزلة التحكيم
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*:a045:المقدم المفروض نركب ليهو 3 نجوم تانية عشان يبقي لوز اقصد لواء:chris:
                        	*

----------


## nona

*شباب الهليل شكلوا كدا المركز الثالث مااظن يلقاهو
                        	*

----------


## m_mamoon

*تاشوط الاول شكلو انتهى ..لانو جايبين الدعايات
                        	*

----------


## nona

*العرباوية يلعبوا بخطة لعب 4-3-3
                        	*

----------


## عاشق الصفوة

*حي العرب 1 ابو الهليل صفر 
باقي الشوط التاني الله يدينا الفي مردانا
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حسن يعقوب
					

يا صفوة شوفو مهزلة التحكيم



سادمبا الليلة لاعب ملاكمة
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*حي العرب يلعب بثقة
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*ناس حي العرب ناقصين وبلعبو بالصف التاني
                        	*

----------


## nona

*الاستديو التحليلي المدرب سيد بشتن الهليل جنس بشتنا لادفاع ولا هجوم وعدم تجانس وشردان وعدم ثقة 
لاطعم ولا رائحة ولا لون ابتداءً من المعز
*

----------


## جواندي

*يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 15 (15 عضو و 0 ضيف) 		 	 	 		 			جواندي, محب الزعيم, مجدالدين شريف, الصفوى, Ehab M. Ali, تينا, حسن يعقوب, kakoool, m_mamoon, رياض عباس بخيت, nona+, صخر, عاشق الصفوة, غندور, نزار عبده

يا هوبة مدني كيف
                        	*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك يا صفوه الاول عقبال الثانى والثالث دعواتكم يا صفوه معنا
                        	*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة nona
					

الاستديو التحليلي المدرب سيد بشتن الهليل جنس بشتنا لادفاع ولا هجوم وعدم تجانس وشردان وعدم ثقة 
لاطعم ولا رائحة ولا لون ابتداءً من المعز



تسلمى يا نونا متابعتك ميه ميه تسلمى
                        	*

----------


## kakoool

*انشا الله الفاضل ابو شنب يصلح غلطتو ويطرد لاعب من الهلال زي ما ظلم حي العرب بعدم طرد سادومبا

*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*الاهم اهزم الجلافيط شر هزيمة 

اشناء الله بداية الشوط الثاني حي العرب اجيب قون شركة 

واقفل علي كدا ..

بس الفاضل ابو شنب حا يجتهد ادي الهلال الافضلية 

ضربة الجزاء لا اكلت لاشربت من بداية الشوط الثاني ربنا اكضب الشينة
                        	*

----------


## nona

*المدرب سيد قال عبارة عجبتنا قال مهند وهيثم ماعارف بعمل في شنو
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة nona
					

الاستديو التحليلي المدرب سيد بشتن الهليل جنس بشتنا لادفاع ولا هجوم وعدم تجانس وشردان وعدم ثقة 
لاطعم ولا رائحة ولا لون ابتداءً من المعز




*

----------


## غندور

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جواندي
					

مرتضي حسن ما شاء الله ابداع



 مرتضي حسن.......
هل تعلمون أن هذا اللاعب كان يلعب بالمريخ وتحديدآ اشبال المريخ!!!!
وعلى ما أذكر بعد دفعة جندى بسنتين....
وسبق ان تمت الاستعانة به بالفريق الآول.
*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*خبر محزن جدا جدا جدا



















يا صفوة 








سادمبا مصاب ولن يكمل المبارة خبر محزن جدا جدا
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*شايف المعز لعب حجلة تاني
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*السلام عليكم 
الرشاريش موقفهم صعب 
سخانه شديده
بداية الشوط الثانى
                        	*

----------


## nona

*المدرب سيد في الاستديو يتوقع الشوط الثاني ان يزيد العرباوية هدف ثاني الا اذا اللياقة خزلتهم 
اما بالنسبة لكامبس لايوجد له حل او اضافات للتعويض
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*ناس الكهرباء ديل الليلة قاصدننا عديل والله
مع بداية الشوط التاني قطعوها
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*ابو شنب عملا ظاهرة
                        	*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*نجيكم بعد فوز حى الضرب ان شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## m_mamoon

*صحي سادومبا انضرب؟
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااي
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*قزوووووووووووون
                        	*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*قوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون
                        	*

----------


## kakoool

*ظوووووووووووووووووووووووووط التاني

*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*قووووووووووووون
                        	*

----------


## نزار عبده

*قوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون
*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*قووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  ووووووووووووووون
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*الله اكبر الله اكبر الله اكبر الله اكبر الله اكبر الله اكبرالله اكبر الله اكبر الله اكبرالله اكبر الله اكبر الله اكبرالله اكبر الله اكبر الله اكبرالله اكبر الله اكبر الله اكبرالله اكبر الله اكبر الله اكبرالله اكبر الله اكبر الله اكبرالله اكبر الله اكبر الله اكبرالله اكبر الله اكبر الله اكبرالله اكبر الله اكبر الله اكبر
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*سلام ياناس ياحلوين
                        	*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*قووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون
                        	*

----------


## m_mamoon

*التاني جا التاني جا التاني جاالتاني جا التاني جا التاني جاالتاني جا التاني جا التاني جاالتاني جا التاني جا التاني جاالتاني جا التاني جا التاني جاالتاني جا التاني جا التاني جاالتاني جا التاني جا التاني جاالتاني جا التاني جا التاني جاالتاني جا التاني جا التاني جاالتاني جا التاني جا التاني جاالتاني جا التاني جا التاني جاالتاني جا التاني جا التاني جاالتاني جا التاني جا التاني جاالتاني جا التاني جا التاني جاالتاني جا التاني جا التاني جاالتاني جا التاني جا التاني جاالتاني جا التاني جا التاني جاالتاني جا التاني جا التاني جا
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*والله الحكم المفروض يضرد  اسامة التهاون
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*













*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*يا خوان البطبق مخروب الجاب القوووووووووووووووووووووووووووون منو
                        	*

----------


## الغسينابي

*التلاتة حلاتة يارب بركة يجيب قوون
*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*والله يا ود مامون عجيب
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*يشاهد  الموضوع حالياً: 14 (14 عضو و 0 ضيف) 		 	 	 		 			جواندي, africanu, محب الزعيم, مجدالدين شريف, الغسينابي, Ehab M. Ali, تينا, حسن يعقوب, kakoool, رياض عباس بخيت, nona+, صخر, غندور, نزار عبده
*

----------


## عاشق الصفوة

*حي العرب 2 ابو الهل صفر 
الدقيقه 5
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*الجلافيط  ورشق الملعب بالحجارة
                        	*

----------


## m_mamoon

*رايكم شنو مع دخلتي التانية التاني كبس ..ما خطر
                        	*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*مبررررررررررررررررررررررررروك الثالث فى السكه
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*يارب التالت
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*سيطرة كاملة لاولادنا حي العرب
                        	*

----------


## nona

*المطر المطر فرحانة معانا
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*الله اكبر الله اكبر 

انا جيت يادوب انشاء الله ياخدو خمسة
                        	*

----------


## غندور

*انتو بورسودان فيها مطرة ولا شنو؟؟؟

*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*يا اخونا القووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون كيف
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة m_mamoon
					

رايكم شنو مع دخلتي التانية التاني كبس ..ما خطر



مافي كلام يا ود الماون
                        	*

----------


## m_mamoon

*الله يدينا الفي مرادنا
                        	*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غندور
					

انتو بورسودان فيها مطرة ولا شنو؟؟؟




فيها وحل شديد مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك
                        	*

----------


## m_mamoon

*بركتة المطر دي الجلافيط ينضربو ضربة قوية
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جواندي
					

الجلافيط ورشق الملعب بالحجارة



 بدينا ؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*الله يديك العافية يا ولدنا مرتضي
                        	*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*الكورة كم يا شباب الثالث لسه ولا شنو
                        	*

----------


## africanu

* 









*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*حسن يعقوب, africanu, محمد كمال, محب الزعيم, الأبيض ضميرك, الصفوى, الغسينابي, القطانى, Ehab M. Ali, تينا, بكري الخواض, خالد عيساوي, جواندي, kakoool, m_mamoon, رياض عباس بخيت, nona, صخر, عجبكو, غندور+ 
مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  ووووووووووووووووك
                        	*

----------


## m_mamoon

*أدعو ربنا يا شباب
                        	*

----------


## m_mamoon

*يا رب العالمين ....انصر العرباوية نصرا مؤزرا
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*بو شنب المفروض نزل معاش
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*ادونا رابط التلفزيون سريع انا جيت يا دوب
                        	*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*ده شنو يانــــــــــاس التلفزيون
*

----------


## m_mamoon

*فاضل كم دقيقة
                        	*

----------


## m_mamoon

*ناس التلفزيون مالهم يا افريكانو
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*ادوني رابط التلفزيون  وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااي
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*الله يدينا الفي مرادنا
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*اللهم انصر بركة عباس دوما
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*خخخخخخ
بقت اتنين
*

----------


## kakoool

*شباب مع المطرة دي الاشارة طشت 
ورونا الحاصل وطمنونا 

*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*يا ناس الطبق مخروب  ورونا اخبار الكوره شنو
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*واك واك واك واك واك
                        	*

----------


## الغسينابي

*عوووووووووووووووووووووووووووك الحاصل شنو الاستديو التحليلي يعني الكهرباء قطعت ولا شنو
*

----------


## غندور

* 
الاتنين ديل حلوين حلاة.....
*

----------


## m_mamoon

*دي ما تكون كيدة ععشان يشتغلو شغلهم
                        	*

----------


## m_mamoon

*لا لا في شغل بي غادي الناس ديل قطعتو الارسال ليه؟
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*تلت ساعة من المباراة في الشوط الثاني
                        	*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*الهدف الثانى عالمى
                        	*

----------


## m_mamoon

*يا جماعة شغلو الرادي
                        	*

----------


## nona

*المطر شديد عندنا والكهرباء قطعت ورونا الحاصل اول باول
                        	*

----------


## الصفوى

*الراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااابط
*

----------


## عجبكو

*خروج هيثم مصطفى و دخول نادر
                        	*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*الاستديو التحليلى مالو مسخن بهدفين ولا شنو
                        	*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*الطبق مخروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووب يا ناس
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*يسلم مرتضى حسن حيووووووووووووو
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*والله الهلال تعبان ساي
                        	*

----------


## m_mamoon

*جواندي سمع صوت كوراك ..احتمال يكون جابو قوون الجلافيط
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*الراديو شخشخ(يكونش جلفوط)
                        	*

----------


## نزار عبده

*الارسال عاد من جديد 

*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

خروج هيثم مصطفى و دخول نادر



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## الغسينابي

*هجمة خطرة للهيل مرتضي يبدع والله دا كان معانا
*

----------


## عجبكو

*هجمة خطيرة للهليل اوت
                        	*

----------


## m_mamoon

*يا عجبكو لو فاتح الرجايو ادينا الاخبار اول بي اول
                        	*

----------


## نزار عبده

*يشاهد الموضوع حالياً :

نزار عبده, africanu, محمد كمال, محب الزعيم, مجدالدين شريف, مرهف, مصعب الشايقي, الأبيض ضميرك, البرنسيسه, الصفوى, الغسينابي, القطانى, Ehab M. Ali, تينا, بكري الخواض, خالد عيساوي, حسن يعقوب, kakoool, m_mamoon, رياض عباس بخيت, nona, صخر, عجبكو, غندور
*

----------


## عجبكو

*يا هليفااااااااااااا درن لي
                        	*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*مبرووووووووووووووك يا هليفا
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*مرتضي الليلة قطعهــــــــتا للجلافيط
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*هاك رابط رادي سمح تب يا ود مامون 



http://www.sudanradio.info/media/
*

----------


## m_mamoon

*يـــــــــــــــــــــــــــارب يــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــارب
انصر العرباوية
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نزار عبده
					

يشاهد الموضوع حالياً :

نزار عبده, africanu, محمد كمال, محب الزعيم, مجدالدين شريف, مرهف, مصعب الشايقي, الأبيض ضميرك, البرنسيسه, الصفوى, الغسينابي, القطانى, Ehab M. Ali, تينا, بكري الخواض, خالد عيساوي, حسن يعقوب, kakoool, m_mamoon, رياض عباس بخيت, nona, صخر, عجبكو, غندور



انشاءالله دايما مجتمعين ونحن فرحانيييييييييييييييييين كدا:a045::a045::a045:
                        	*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*حسن يعقوب, africanu, محمد كمال, محب الزعيم, مجدالدين شريف, مرهف, مصعب الشايقي, الأبيض ضميرك, البرنسيسه, الصفوى, الغسينابي, القطانى, Ehab M. Ali, تينا, بكري الخواض, خالد عيساوي, kakoool, m_mamoon, رياض عباس بخيت, nona, صخر, عاشقة النيل, عجبكو, غندور+, ودطيبة, نزار عبده
مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووك
                        	*

----------


## نزار عبده

*مرتضى حسن يسقط على الارض ويطلب الاسعاف 
*

----------


## عجبكو

*والله مرتضى ده لابد نجيبو 


اصابة مرتضى الله يستر
                        	*

----------


## m_mamoon

*انا ما عندي اعصاب اصلو انا بكج اي تيم لاعب مع الهلال ...

انتا وريني هسة النتيجة كم وباقي كم دقيقة
                        	*

----------


## m_mamoon

*لا لا يا ..مرتضى شد حيلك
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*مبوووووووووووووووووووووووووووك



مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووك



والله الليله الاهلالاب الا يطيرو
                        	*

----------


## m_mamoon

*الكورة انتهت؟
                        	*

----------


## نزار عبده

*بطاقة صفراء لمرتضى
*

----------


## عجبكو

*خروج محمد مقدم 


دخول ايوبا
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*قررررررررررررربت
                        	*

----------


## نزار عبده

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة m_mamoon
					

الكورة انتهت؟




باقي ربع ساعة 
*

----------


## نزار عبده

*ضربة حره للهلال قرب خط 18 
*

----------


## m_mamoon

*لا حول الله ربع ساعة؟

الله يدنا الفي مرادنا
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*هجمه خطرة للهلال انتهت بي مخالفة  للهيل 


يلعبها مهند وتطير
                        	*

----------


## m_mamoon

*الحمد لله الطارت
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*ايوبا يا خطر
                        	*

----------


## m_mamoon

*يا جماعة الاخبار اول بي اول اااا ؟
                        	*

----------


## نزار عبده

*الارسال تاني قطع 

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله 
*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*لاعب حى العرب يتلاعب براسه هههههههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## ودطيبة

*الصمود يا عرب  الصمود يا عرب
*

----------


## عجبكو

*يارررررررررررررررب انصر العرباوية
                        	*

----------


## نزار عبده

*رابط للاذاعة 

http://www.sudanradio.info/media/
*

----------


## عجبكو

*الكورة في نص الميدان لافه ساي
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*الدقيقة 35 الله يصبرنا
                        	*

----------


## m_mamoon

*كان انتهت على الاتنين دي خير وبركة ...ولا زادن البحر ما بيقولا لا
                        	*

----------


## الغسينابي

*الارسال دة مالو معانا ناس التلفزيون ديل جلافيط ولا شنو
*

----------


## عجبكو

*هجمه للهلال تضيع
                        	*

----------


## m_mamoon

*باقي 20 دقيقة

10 اصلية


و10 من الحكم
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*لاتلفزيون شغال

لا اذاعة  شغالة
                        	*

----------


## نزار عبده

*الارسال عااااااااااااااااد
*

----------


## عجبكو

*هجمه للهلال تضيع ايضا
                        	*

----------


## m_mamoon

*المشاركة نمرة 1800 اتولدت في بوست الجلافيط
                        	*

----------


## m_mamoon

*يا جماعة طمنونا اهم شئ اداء الجلافيط كيف؟
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*الكورة دي ماخلاص انتهت
*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

لاتلفزيون شغال

لا اذاعة شغالة



هاك الحق


http://www.sudanradio.info/media/
*

----------


## الغسينابي

*الجلفوط ياحلاتو عاد يوم عشرة دة ما يقع يوم تلاتين ويجي بدري
*

----------


## m_mamoon

*انتو ايهاب وين.؟
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*مخالفة للعرب في الوسط
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*عوووووووك  اب شنب 

الكورة دي انتهت
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*الله يستر الهلال بقى يستحوز علي المعلب
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*الدقيقة 41
                        	*

----------


## nona

*شباب ما انتهت
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*المباراة فضل فيها 10 دقائق زايد هدية الحكم
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*الله ستر من الكورة دي
                        	*

----------


## نزار عبده

*الهلال يستحوذ على الكورة ولكن بدون اي فعالية هجوميه 
*

----------


## الغسينابي

*القائم ينقذ العرباوية يارب سترك 
*

----------


## m_mamoon

*الخمسة دقايق دا مشة براحة كدا ليه؟
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*هلال كادوقلي يفوز علي الامل بعطبرة بهدف مصعب الكرنوس 

*

----------


## عاشقة النيل

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههه
والله بعاين في النتيجة ساعة وبقول ياربي الاثنين دي قصاد حي العرب ولا انا بتخيل والله طلعوا خطيرين الجماعة ديل
                        	*

----------


## m_mamoon

*اتطمني يا نونا ...فضل 4 دقايق بس
وما معروف الحكم يحسب كم
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*الحمد لله هجمة خطيرة طلعت ضربة مرمي

*

----------


## m_mamoon

*عاشقة النيل ...مبسوطة  شايفك
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*فوووووووووووووووووووووووووووق
                        	*

----------


## m_mamoon

*فضل كم ..دقيقة
                        	*

----------


## nona

*اصمدوا يا عرباوية الصفوة جميعهم معكم
                        	*

----------


## نزار عبده

*يشاهد الموضوع حالياً :

نزار عبده, أمين خالد, أبو علي, africanu, محمد خيرى, محمد كمال, محب الزعيم, مجدالدين شريف, مرهف, مصعب الشايقي, مصطفي منعم, الأبيض ضميرك, الاحمر الزنجي, البرنسيسه, الصفوى, الغسينابي, القطانى, ابوعبير, Ehab M. Ali, تينا, بكري الخواض, خالد عيساوي, حبيب النجمة, حسن يعقوب, kakoool, m_mamoon, رياض عباس بخيت, nona, صخر, عاشقة النيل, عجبكو, غندور, ودطيبة
*

----------


## africanu

* 








*

----------


## عجبكو

*المزيع شكلو جنلفووووووط كبير
                        	*

----------


## m_mamoon

*يا عجبكو هسة فوق دي انا قريتا قوووووووووووووووووووووون
وقمتا انطط الا ركزتا حتى قعدتا
                        	*

----------


## الغسينابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عاشقة النيل
					

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههه
والله بعاين في النتيجة ساعة وبقول ياربي الاثنين دي قصاد حي العرب ولا انا بتخيل والله طلعوا خطيرين الجماعة ديل



 
 ياخوي العرب لابسين ابيض :fr7a:هههههههههههههههههه
*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*الدقيقة 44
                        	*

----------


## نزار عبده

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة m_mamoon
					

فضل كم ..دقيقة




دقيقتين

الله يعديها على خير  
*

----------


## عاشقة النيل

*والله الليلة فاتني البوست دا من بدري بس الحمد لله حصلت مع الهدف الثاني
                        	*

----------


## nona

*واي واي واي يلا ياحكم اطلق الصافرة
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*  








*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة m_mamoon
					

انتو ايهاب وين.؟





في بورسودان 

*

----------


## عجبكو

*خمسة دقائق يا مفتري
                        	*

----------


## ودطيبة

*الباقي دقيقة وهليفا بجيبا بعد كدة نقول مبرووووووووووووووك
*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*5 دقائق زمن بدل ضائع
                        	*

----------


## نزار عبده

*4 دقائق زمن بدل ضائع 
*

----------


## عجبكو

*هجمه في الاوت
                        	*

----------


## نزار عبده

*سادومبا يضيع انفراد كامل بالمرمى 
*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*خارج الملعب الحمد لله ، هجمة خطرة
 4 دقائق
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*ممتاز يا عرباوية
*

----------


## africanu

*  








*

----------


## m_mamoon

*5 د قايق هينة
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*ناس حي العرب فاتو وين فاتت دقيقة فضل 3
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*هجمة خطيرة فوق العارضة
                        	*

----------


## m_mamoon

*سادومبة دا لعب البلوشي عديل كدا
                        	*

----------


## الغسينابي

*والله انت بتبالقوا جلفوط فيهو قارورة وامادو هااااااااااااااااااااليفا ومزيع جلفوط زي دة يفوز كيف
*

----------


## عاشقة النيل

*تاني بوستات الهلال دي حصرياً علي محمد كمال ومافي زول يفتحها غيرو دا سرو باتع
مبروك يامحمد كمال
                        	*

----------


## nona

*المدرب سيد كلاموا في السليم قال العرباوية بجيبوا الثاني والهليل لايقدر يضيف حاجة
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*يحي ديسي يا قلب
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*ركنية للهلال
                        	*

----------


## m_mamoon

*يا الله انصر العرباوية
                        	*

----------


## نزار عبده

*دقيقتين مرت من الزمن بدل الضائع 
*

----------


## m_mamoon

*والله لقيتك خطر يا محمد كمال
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*هليـــــــــــــفا صانع لعـــــــــب


 








*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*3 دقائق مرت
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*محمد اوكير اصابة 



فضل دقيقة بس
                        	*

----------


## نزار عبده

*باقي 20 ثانيه 
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*انتهت
مبرووووووووووك
*

----------


## africanu

*انتهت 

انتهت

انتهت

انتهت
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*ركنة للهلال
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 33 (33 عضو و 0 ضيف) 		 	 	 		 			جواندي, أمين خالد, أبو علي, africanu, محمد خيرى, محمد كمال, محب الزعيم, مجدالدين شريف, مرهف+, مصعب الشايقي, مصطفي منعم, الأبيض ضميرك, الاحمر الزنجي, الصفوى, الغسينابي, القطانى, ابوعبير, Ehab M. Ali, تينا, بكري الخواض, خالد عيساوي, حسن يعقوب, kakoool, m_mamoon, رياض عباس بخيت, nona+, صخر, redstar, عاشقة النيل, عجبكو, غندور, ودطيبة, نزار عبده
*

----------


## m_mamoon

*الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*هههههههههههههههههه
الهلال يحليلو
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*انتهت
ايووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووي
                        	*

----------


## نزار عبده

*مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك
*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*انتهت الكوووووووورة
يا سلاااااااااااام
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*مبروووووووووك للهلال اقصد لحي العرب 
خخخخخ
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك 



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه




جلافيط يحلمو بي الممتاز تاني
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*Ehab M. Ali, أمين خالد, أبو علي, africanu, محمد خيرى, محمد كمال, محب الزعيم, مجدالدين شريف, مرهف, مصعب الشايقي, مصطفي منعم, الأبيض ضميرك, الاحمر الزنجي, الصفوى, الغسينابي, القطانى, ابوعبير, تينا, بكري الخواض, خالد عيساوي, حسن يعقوب, kakoool, m_mamoon, رياض عباس بخيت, nona, صخر, redstar, عاشقة النيل, عجبكو, غندور, ودطيبة, نزار عبده




شماتة شديدة
*

----------


## الغسينابي

*الف مبرررررررررررررررررررررروووووووووووووووووووك 
*

----------


## مصطفي منعم

*هههههههههههههههههههههههه 
حمااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام في بورسودان
                        	*

----------


## ودطيبة

*مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك

مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك
*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*الهلال بكرة حمام ميت لدي رمضان
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*الكورة انتهت 2/صفرللعرباويين
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*الغواصين أجمع


الي الزريبة 
سرييييييييييييييييييييييييع

*

----------


## عجبكو

*مبروك لي

عجبكو, أمين خالد, أبو علي, africanu, محمد خيرى, محمد كمال, محب الزعيم, مجدالدين شريف, مرهف, مصعب الشايقي, مصطفي منعم, الأبيض ضميرك, الاحمر الزنجي, البرنسيسه, الصفوى, الغسينابي, القطانى, ابوعبير, Ehab M. Ali, تينا, بكري الخواض, خالد عيساوي, حسن يعقوب, kakoool, m_mamoon, رياض عباس بخيت, nona, صخر, عاشقة النيل, غندور, ودطيبة, نزار عبده 




اجمل هديه لكل الصفوة بمناسبة فوز حي العرب وهزيمة الجلافيط
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*يشموهو قدحة الدوري الممتاز 
الفرق سيرتفع لتسعة نقاط باذن الله
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*ترقبونا بعد قليل




من الزريبة




عدد خـــــــــــــــــــاص جدا"

*

----------


## عجبكو

*الحقونا بي الاقوان  سرييييييييييييييييييييييييع
                        	*

----------


## africanu

* 



 




*

----------


## الغسينابي

*المعز يبيع الجلفوط اما العرباوية وقارورة يقرر يتخارج من بدري 
*

----------


## عجبكو

*في انتظار ايهاب وكل غواصننا
                        	*

----------


## abnalwaleed1

*عملوها الرجالة وهلهلو الهليل
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*نهااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااهيهيهيهيهيهيهيهي ههههههااااااي
عطارة التيمان
:ANSmile26:
...
                        	*

----------


## nona

*شكراً جميعا لكل الشماتين وما قصرتوا نب يعني جنس كج 
الحمد لله الادانا الفي مرادنا 
باب باي هليل
*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

 



 







 






ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

















ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه










:a045::a045::a045::a045::a045::a045::a045::1 (2):
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*معليش شباب
الليلة حأكتب باللون الازرق
تضامنا" مع الجيران
والنبي برضو وصي بالجار







إتكمبسي

*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*باى باى باى باىباى باى باى باى  باى باى باى باى باى باى باى باى باى باى باى
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*يا ناس الحقونا بي الاقوان سريع
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*الله احلي يوووووووووووم
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*والله انا الليله فرحاااااان شديد ما حنوم ظاتو
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*مبرووووووووووووووووووك
المرمطة التانية للجلافيط

والتالتة ثابتة ام شاء الله
*

----------


## عجبكو

*الجاب اقوان حي العرب منو والله من الفرحة نسيتم
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*مبروووووووووووك ياصفوه
                        	*

----------


## حسن بشير

*يا سوكرتا حرام عليك
تبشتن بيهم بالشكل ده؟
مبروك لكل الصفوه
وعقبال ما نبارك في
الكبيره يوم عشره
بأزن الله.
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي وأفتخر

*أوهاج 

أدروب يا .. 

حقك تخلي حق الناس تشيل ؟؟ 

لا هول الله !!
                        	*

----------


## alhawii

*وووووووووووووووووب الجلفوط راااااااااااااااااااااااح خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*مبروك ياشباب ونجاملكم فى الافراح
*

----------


## الصفوى

*ماقصرت ياحماده ضيعتهم

يا محمد كماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااال


عزبتهم

ارشح محمد كمال 
لفتح بوست القمه 

هل من مثنى؟؟
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك
مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 3 (3 عضو و 0 ضيف)
محمد كمال, البرنسيسه, عاشقة النيل



ازيكم ومبروك وعقبال يوم10
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد كمال
					

يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 3 (3 عضو و 0 ضيف)
محمد كمال, البرنسيسه, عاشقة النيل



ازيكم ومبروك وعقبال يوم10



اهلين....الله يبارك فيك....شد حيلك معانا:1 (41):
                        	*

----------


## متوكل مصطفى عباس قرشي

*مبررووووووووك يا صفوة على حسب نياتهم وعمائلهم .
                        	*

----------


## طارق الامين

*شباااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااب

والله انا جيت هسي من برة ...


وما عاف النتيجة ..
وتابعت إعادة برنامج عالم الرياضة ...

عااادي
في الشريط شفت الهلال حي العرب 2 0
ما عرفت الصفر لي منو ...
أكلتني ..
خشيت المنتدي
المواضيع شدتني 
في بوست بتاع شعر ..
عن هزيمة الهلال ...
خشيت عادي...
عاينت للتاريخ تاريخ اليوم ...
ما فهمت شئ ...
طلعت علي هنا عدل ..

وفرحتااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااا....

مبرووووك ...
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*ان شاء الله يطبق له الحناء في زريبة العيش
                        	*

----------

